# Too Much Change?



## ThumbTack (Apr 9, 2018)

So I am setting up my ThumbTack in a bigger cage, with a different wheel, and I also want to switch to fleece liners...should this be done in stages? I have a bit of time before his new cage with pass the safety test...Is be 2 level, so I still have to make sure he wont injure himself off ramps or off the second floor.
But wanted to check to make sure he wont be traumatize with all the changes...


----------

